# Connectique HDMI vers VGA



## mrbonjourtoutleonde (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, Je suis nouveau sur le forum, je voulais vous posez une question sur l'apple TV 2 .
Donc voila je vais acheter une apple TV , mais ma télé n'est pas compatible n'ai en qu'une prise peritel donc ma question : vous pensez que l'appel tv est compatible avec un ecran d'ordinateur (Apple TV : HDMI ---> Ecran : VGA )  ?? 
Merci de vos reponses


----------



## Rem64 (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Disons que les signaux sont pas les mêmes donc un simple adaptateur n'existe pas. De plus HDMI transporte l'image et le son.

Apres il existe des contervisseurs mais tu ne t'en sortira pas pour moins de 50&#8364; à mon avis.
http://www.amazon.fr/Ligawo-HDMI-Convertisseur-composante-YPbPr/dp/B004B67TFS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310498564&sr=8-1

Je pense qu'il faut repenser la question pourquoi une Apple TV. Le but est justement d'éviter d'avoir un ordi branché à sa télé donc utiliser un écran d'ordinateur n'a pas forcément un grand avantage si on considère qu'une tour ou un ordi portable peut te permettre d'avoir des fonction bien plus complètes sur l'écran.

Mon conseil c'est quitte à mettre 50&#8364; dans un adaptateur, autant les mettre dans le bon c'est à dire un convertisseur HDMI vers composite RCA ou péritel
ex:
http://www.amazon.fr/Ligawo-Composite-convertisseur-appareils-Connectez/dp/B002CBN81S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310499297&sr=8-1


----------



## mrbonjourtoutleonde (13 Juillet 2011)

Oui, Je sais que normalement l'intérêt c'est de branché son ATV a la TV mais la je vais récupérer un écran d'ordinateur  qui me servira pour ATV...Mon intérêt n'est pas de ne pas avoir un ordinateur branché a la télé mais juste obtenir les fonctionnalités de APV surtout AIRplay. Donc je pense que je vais prendre le premier adaptateur que vous m'avez recommandé, Merci de votre aide


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2011)

Attention.... si vous ne passez pas par une chaine HDMI de bout en bout, vous ne pourrez pas lire des videos protégées par DRM (les films, émissions de télé ou clip video achetés sur l'iTunesStore notamment)

Vous n'aurez qu'un écran noir avec un message vous indiquant que votre écran ne gère pas le protocole HDCP


----------



## Rem64 (13 Juillet 2011)

Ah je savais pas ça!!

Ca pose un problemen pour Airplay ou d'autres flux type XBMC ?


----------



## monetai (14 Juillet 2011)

Au niveau convertisseur j'ai trouvé ca: http://cgi.ebay.com/HDMI-Composite-...ltDomain_0&hash=item3a668da606#ht_2730wt_1134


----------



## George78 (13 Avril 2012)

.. j'aimerais en savoir plus sur ce sujet..
Est-ce que quelqu'un ici réalise une conversion hdmi => analogique dans le cadre de l'utilisation de l'ATV ??.. Quid de l'écran noir annoncé pour les vids protégées DRM ??..
Thanks


----------



## George78 (20 Avril 2012)

.. attention que en cas de conversion HDMI vers l'analogique, la conversion doit se faire en étant compatible avec les mesures anti-copyright (Protocole HDCP), sinon tous contenus protégés HDCP donneront un écran noir une fois convertis en analogique..
http://www.hdfury.com/portfolio/hdfury3black/
Ceci par exemple prend en charge le protocole HDCP..


----------

